# New member. Fishing Bastrop Bayou, TX



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Solid hull!


----------



## Pro wader (Mar 26, 2018)

Bastrop! Dats my stomp'n grounds.


----------



## Ater22 (Jul 26, 2021)

Pro wader said:


> Bastrop! Dats my stomp'n grounds.


If you ever need someone to fish with, let me know.


----------



## karstopo (Nov 28, 2019)

Yep, launched there. Nice rig!


----------



## tide_runner (Aug 1, 2021)

Welcome! I'm new here too. Looks fun where you fish.


----------



## Bmgfish32 (Apr 25, 2020)

Welcome. Those are my home waters as well. If you ever see a grey Sabine Versatile come say hi!


----------



## Ater22 (Jul 26, 2021)

Bmgfish32 said:


> Welcome. Those are my home waters as well. If you ever see a grey Sabine Versatile come say hi!


I’ve seen a Sabine Skiff in a boat lift in Demi Jon; that you?


----------



## Bmgfish32 (Apr 25, 2020)

Ater22 said:


> I’ve seen a Sabine Skiff in a boat lift in Demi Jon; that you?


no sir it’s not. I keep my boat in back, but guide from the marina. It’s a dark grey hull with light grey seadek.


----------



## Ater22 (Jul 26, 2021)

Bmgfish32 said:


> no sir it’s not. I keep my boat in back, but guide from the marina. It’s a dark grey hull with light grey seadek.


Awesome. If you ever need someone to pole for you, I’m volunteering. Gas and beer on me


----------

